# IGF & the low carb dieter



## Sheer (Mar 6, 2012)

[FONT=&quot]I've been searching for the past few weeks and have found little info on people running IGF-1 on a low/no carb diet. Probably due to the fact of the hypo symptoms most get while using IGF.[FONT=&quot]

Has anyone here done this before?

Would it be possible to run IGF/peg-MGF on low carb or carb free diet?[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 7, 2012)

This is a recipe for disaster.  You need the carbs.. not only so you don't go hypo, but also to make any gains with the IGF.  It's pointless and dangerous to run on a low/no carb diet.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 10, 2012)

Dont do igf with carbs.Igf is insuline like growth factors.I have been hypo on igf before.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 10, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> *Dont do igf with carbs*.Igf is insuline like growth factors.I have been hypo on igf before.


 

Are you telling him not to eat any carbs while running IGF?????


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 10, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Are you telling him not to eat any carbs while running IGF?????



Gotta be a typo.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm hoping so.. I just don't want the OP to see that and follow the "typo" advise.  Gotta be careful when typing out advice.


----------

